# Score for James Horner Legends of the Fall



## JsBach (Oct 1, 2022)

Hi guys

Any kind soul that can send me the Orchestral Score for Legends of the Fall by James Horner?

All the versions I found online are arrangements for different instrumentations. I would like the original one.
I don't fully trust my transcription skills.

Thanks!


----------



## Markrs (Oct 1, 2022)

JsBach said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any kind soul that can send me the Orchestral Score for Legends of the Fall by James Horner?
> 
> ...


You can buy the real score from Chris Siddall Music.









LEGENDS OF THE FALL in Full Score


1994’s Legends of the Fall saw the reunion of composer James Horner and director Ed Zwick. Their previous collaboration, 1989’s stunner Glory, had produced one of the most effectively engaging and heartbreaking dramatic film scores of the era and Legends of the Fall was set to further this with...



www.chrissiddallmusic.com


----------

